# Athens Archery - Omega Rest???



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

Does anyone out there have any information about the Omega rest from Athens? It was said in a fomer post that they would be available in "6 Weeks" that was about 2 month ago. I have purchased a new bow and need a rest and am extremly interesed in the Omega rest. It is disapointing that I can not get a honest answer about this rest. I am ready to drop some money, and it looks like I am going to have to find a different rest to spend it on if I want to shoot my new bow this spring. 

Anyone have any info???

Coach


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Coach i sent you a pm.*


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

indiana ******* said:


> *Coach i sent you a pm.*


I'm interested also.


----------



## So.IL Hunter (Mar 12, 2009)

anyone have any new info on this rest? or at least their website? got a bare bow right now and am wanting to check these out before I buy something else.


----------



## scarn150 (Oct 19, 2008)

I know I'm not the first one but finally got sick of waiting and spent my money on a different rest. Good luck with your rest Athens, but the wait with no set date is not doing you any favors.


----------



## young_bull44 (Jul 21, 2008)

scarn150 said:


> I know I'm not the first one but finally got sick of waiting and spent my money on a different rest. Good luck with your rest Athens, but the wait with no set date is not doing you any favors.


For a company that is just getting its feet on the ground they are doing quite well. Look how long the BT guys have been waiting on the Air Raid and not to mention the Mathews XLR8...


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

Spoke with Athens yesterday and their supplier of a part had difficulties supplying them so they are in the process of having molds made so that all parts will be made in house .
Hopefully only a few more weeks out.
If anyone is near Brandenburg Ky this saturday ,Athens will be at the Huntin the Beast Outdoor Expo so that you can meet them and shoot their bows.


----------



## meatcleaver88 (Apr 5, 2009)

*omega rest*

I want one right now!! Hook me up someone, please!
[email protected]


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*rest status*

To give everyone an update on the REST. We had sourced a gear from Martin Gear for this rest we found in January that the gear in the qty's we needed would take 6 months to get from them, this threw up a red flag that it was sourced in china. so there for I decided to have a USA company build a mold and make them here. The only problem was the parts wont ship until 5-13-09 so everything is done we are ready to ship minus this little gear. so thank you for being so patient and the sole reason we have not shipped is that we want to keep everything here in the USA to keep jobs on this soil the soil our troops defend each and every day. I pray that more manufacturers share the same oppinion. 

GOD BLESS AMERICA Say a prayer for her every night we are still the luckiest people alive to have a country like ours. AMEN

Jason


----------



## scarn150 (Oct 19, 2008)

Athens1 said:


> To give everyone an update on the REST. We had sourced a gear from Martin Gear for this rest we found in January that the gear in the qty's we needed would take 6 months to get from them, this threw up a red flag that it was sourced in china. so there for I decided to have a USA company build a mold and make them here. The only problem was the parts wont ship until 5-13-09 so everything is done we are ready to ship minus this little gear. so thank you for being so patient and the sole reason we have not shipped is that we want to keep everything here in the USA to keep jobs on this soil the soil our troops defend each and every day. I pray that more manufacturers share the same oppinion.
> 
> GOD BLESS AMERICA Say a prayer for her every night we are still the luckiest people alive to have a country like ours. AMEN
> 
> Jason


After reading that statement, you have a customer. I did buy a different rest but I am going to purchase a new bow in a couple of months and this rest will be on it. I appreciate and respect your company for the "made in the USA" policy.


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

I'll be buying one....One question though ...How quiet is the rest ??
I'm a little concern with the three prongs retracting inside the housing that the springs would make some noise ???


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

Hit-em said:


> I'll be buying one....One question though ...How quiet is the rest ??
> I'm a little concern with the three prongs retracting inside the housing that the springs would make some noise ???


Jason from Athens had made the trip to our expo and our store and I too had my reserve about the rest but it just amazed me and our customers. The rest made no noise and the fingers worked flawlessly.
Athens has alot of great ideas and can't wait to get the rest and also the bow hooks in our store.
Once we get them in the store anyone is more than welcome to stop by and try them out.
Thanks Again ,Jason (Athens) for doing your part on keeping jobs here in the USA.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

I'd really like to know where this rest can be purchased.


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

spiker,
We are an Athens dealer and as soon as we recieve our order I'll let you know.


----------

